# [SOLVED] Moon question...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I have gotten static shots of the moon. However, how would I go about getting a 'time lapse' on one frame? I 'think' small aperture, low iso? I know tripod. But how long to leave the shutter open? Is this even possible or am I nuts?

Thanks, Dori


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Moon question...*

You're likely to get a bunch of blobs. Me thinks it would be better to shoot multiple separate images and combine them in editing. If you don't move the camera the framing should be consistent and then just layer the frames on top of each other. Since its dark outside there's little chance of overexposing the background.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Moon question...*

Thanks for replying! That is what I thought, I appreciate your response.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I seem to remember reading a post by Donald made some time ago, I think he suggested around the 5-second area for exposure, before the moon's motion blurs it.

It's an area to run some test shots from, before the main sequence :wink:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> I seem to remember reading a post by Donald made some time ago, I think he suggested around the 5-second area for exposure, before the moon's motion blurs it.
> 
> It's an area to run some test shots from, before the main sequence :wink:


Thanks!! :smile:


----------

